# Kate Upton�s Trainer Defends Her �Porky� Body



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: Kate Upton’s Trainer Defends Her ‘Porky’ Body*










Kate Upton pictured here with former Chicago Bear, William Perry.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Kate Upton’s Trainer Defends Her ‘Porky’ Body*

He didn't come here to start no trouble, he just came to do the Super Bowl Shuffle.

A world where Kate Upton is fat is a demented world.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Kate Upton’s Trainer Defends Her ‘Porky’ Body*

I really don't know how to respond to this.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Kate Upton’s Trainer Defends Her ‘Porky’ Body*



MrMister said:


> A world where Kate Upton is fat is a demented world.


I totally agree. What's sad is that a lot of the stick thin models feel like they are overweight. So do some perfectly normal sized beautiful women. I don't know who is to blame, Hollywood?

I'm glad Kate is happy with her body and doesn't want to be a stick.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Kate Upton’s Trainer Defends Her ‘Porky’ Body*

She's lacking curves atm. Still ridiculous thou.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Kate Upton’s Trainer Defends Her ‘Porky’ Body*

Clearly she's not fat, but she definitely isn't toned.

What only matters is her view of her body. If she likes her body, then more power to her.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Kate Upton’s Trainer Defends Her ‘Porky’ Body*



TehJerichoFan said:


> Clearly she's not fat, but she definitely isn't toned.
> 
> What only matters is her view of her body. If she likes her body, then more power to her.


Exactly, she's obviously not insecure or anything.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Kate Upton’s Trainer Defends Her ‘Porky’ Body*



TehJerichoFan said:


> Clearly she's not fat, but *she definitely isn't toned.*
> What only matters is her view of her body. If she likes her body, then more power to her.



Not toned? Did you see her workout routine, I'd say she is toned.

"We did a lot of boxing, kick boxing, and stability ball work. We also did a lot of interval training, like wind sprints on the treadmill and outside. She wasn't a huge fan of those, but it helps to get the overall body toned and it gets the metabolism up.


How often did you two work out together?
When she was in New York, I saw her every day, double sessions. She even did extra cardio on her own after the actual workout. It ended up being two to two and a half hours a day for four weeks."


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Kate Upton’s Trainer Defends Her ‘Porky’ Body*

She's a very good and healthy looking woman, WTF, do people seriously wanna see all women as skinny as Keira Knightley?  I'm turning **** if that happens. I like normal women, not toothpicks.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Kate Upton’s Trainer Defends Her ‘Porky’ Body*

Kate Upton is porky? Really world? FUCKING REALLY?!?!?!? 

And people wonder why so many women have such poor self images. If someone that looks like Kate Upton is referred to as porky, then most women in this country are a goddamn whale by comparison. It is a fucking joke. 

Unless by porky they mean "body one would love to pork on a regular basis" then yes, she is that.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Kate Upton’s Trainer Defends Her ‘Porky’ Body*

Kate Upton looking very toned!


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Kate Upton’s Trainer Defends Her ‘Porky’ Body*

lol. I would say Kate Upton, imo, is perfect. Nothing wrong with her. Everything is exactly what every guy wants. She makes gay men hard.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Kate Upton’s Trainer Defends Her ‘Porky’ Body*

hips dont appear adequate for childbearing 4/10


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Kate Upton’s Trainer Defends Her ‘Porky’ Body*



Skyfall said:


> lol. I would say Kate Upton, imo, is perfect. Nothing wrong with her. Everything is exactly what every guy wants. *She makes gay men hard.*


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Kate Upton’s Trainer Defends Her ‘Porky’ Body*

lol at her having a porky body. She doesn't have a 6 pack, this is a good thing.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Kate Upton’s Trainer Defends Her ‘Porky’ Body*

I doubt that anyone said anything like that. He probably did it for publicity and to enhance the amount of support she would receive.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: Kate Upton’s Trainer Defends Her ‘Porky’ Body*



Skyfall said:


> lol. I would say Kate Upton, imo, is perfect. Nothing wrong with her. Everything is exactly what every guy wants. She makes gay men hard.


Everything is what every guy wants? Okay. You're right. I don't know a guy alive who wants a great hip to waist ratio. Looking at Upton's torso is like dividing by zero. It's like a perfect rectangle from her shoulders to her hips. Built very weird. Regardless, I'd smash assuming she shaved that nasty ass mustache before we did the deed.


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Kate Upton’s Trainer Defends Her ‘Porky’ Body*

Her body is perfect.


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: Kate Upton’s Trainer Defends Her ‘Porky’ Body*











*Fridge Body/10
*


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Kate Upton’s Trainer Defends Her ‘Porky’ Body*

lol


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Kate Upton’s Trainer Defends Her ‘Porky’ Body*

Upton is overrated and she cant dance. 1/10


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Kate Upton’s Trainer Defends Her ‘Porky’ Body*

her lower body really isnt anything to write home about is it

would go as far as to say it is off-putting, given the high degree of satisfaction to be had by looking at the upper body.

standing by 4/10. I HATE BEING OFF-PUT.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Kate Upton’s Trainer Defends Her ‘Porky’ Body*



CamillePunk said:


> her lower body really isnt anything to write home about is it
> 
> would go as far as to say it is off-putting, given the high degree of satisfaction to be had by looking at the upper body.
> 
> standing by 4/10. I HATE BEING OFF-PUT.


Off-putting? Are you serious? Let me guess, her ass isn't big enough for you?

I see no imperfections with her body. I would give it higher than 10 if I could.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Kate Upton’s Trainer Defends Her ‘Porky’ Body*



Skermac said:


> Off-putting? Are you serious? Let me guess, her ass isn't big enough for you?
> 
> I see no imperfections with her body. I would give it higher than 10 if I could.


She has nearly no hips and no ass.

Not that hard to understand that people look for different things in women.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: Kate Upton’s Trainer Defends Her ‘Porky’ Body*



Skermac said:


> I see no imperfections with her body. I would give it higher than 10 if I could.


Go stick your dick in a refrigerator cooling tube then. Did you see her in my first post in this thread? 

I'd smash, but she is built very strange.


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: Kate Upton’s Trainer Defends Her ‘Porky’ Body*



Skermac said:


> Off-putting? Are you serious? Let me guess, her ass isn't big enough for you?
> 
> I see no imperfections with her body. I would give it higher than 10 if I could.


Do you have a fetish for 10 year old boys with large breasts, or something?

*No hips:
*









*No ass:
*









*Overrated/10*

I hope I haven't upset you, pal.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Kate Upton’s Trainer Defends Her ‘Porky’ Body*



Glass Shatters said:


> Regardless, I'd smash assuming she shaved that nasty ass mustache before we did the deed.


leave it on. I like it.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Kate Upton’s Trainer Defends Her ‘Porky’ Body*

I guess I love me some porky chicks

:cena2


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Kate Upton’s Trainer Defends Her ‘Porky’ Body*



Skermac said:


> Off-putting? Are you serious? Let me guess, her ass isn't big enough for you?


Well that was a pretty easy guess on your part considering I gave you the answer.

Sorry but how am I supposed to feel like I'm suffocating when she sits on my face if she has no ass? Yeah bet you didn't even think about that. Weirdo.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Kate Upton’s Trainer Defends Her ‘Porky’ Body*



Glass Shatters said:


> Go stick your dick in a refrigerator cooling tube then. Did you see her in my first post in this thread?
> 
> I'd smash, but she is built very strange.


Built strange? What do you mean by that? 

I have seen dozens of pics of her and I have to agree with 99.9 percent of the world, she is as close to perfect as you can get. Like the article states, she is the all-american girl.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Kate Upton’s Trainer Defends Her ‘Porky’ Body*

The only thing "porky" about Kate Upton is when I one day sleep with her. I will "pork" her. 

That is all. :ass


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Kate Upton’s Trainer Defends Her ‘Porky’ Body*



Mithro said:


> *No hips:
> *
> 
> *No ass:
> ...


Plenty of tits to go around/10

+100XP for Kate


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Kate Upton’s Trainer Defends Her ‘Porky’ Body*

Beautiful face, big boobs and has lady parts, 13.58/9 :kobe4


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Kate Upton’s Trainer Defends Her ‘Porky’ Body*

I agree with Striker, CP, GS, and Mithro that she needs some more ass. She's suffering from a severe case of NOSITAL. Still, she's got a cute face and she's got DEM THANGS


----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: Kate Upton’s Trainer Defends Her ‘Porky’ Body*

I think she's beautiful.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Kate Upton’s Trainer Defends Her ‘Porky’ Body*

'Murica.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: Kate Upton’s Trainer Defends Her ‘Porky’ Body*



Skermac said:


> Built strange? What do you mean by that?
> 
> I have seen dozens of pics of her and I have to agree with 99.9 percent of the world, she is as close to perfect as you can get. Like the article states, she is the all-american girl.


Like I've explained previously, she is built like a refrigerator in that she has no hip to waist differential. Her torso is a rectangle and she doesn't have that classic "coke bottle" figure. 

If she had hips, then I would agree with you. Still a beautiful woman, though.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Kate Upton’s Trainer Defends Her ‘Porky’ Body*



CamillePunk said:


> hips dont appear adequate for childbearing 4/10


^all that matters.


----------



## cena542007 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Kate Upton’s Trainer Defends Her ‘Porky’ Body*

Still one of the sexiest women I've ever seen with my own two-eyes.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Kate Upton’s Trainer Defends Her ‘Porky’ Body*

*How in the hell can a girl with no ass, no hips, and hardly any curves be called, "porky"? Seriously. She's alright IMO, but I still can't get over the fact that she has no curves. "Perfect" isn't the word I would use to describe her.*


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Kate Upton’s Trainer Defends Her ‘Porky’ Body*

To the haters saying she has no ass:










:ass :ass


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Kate Upton’s Trainer Defends Her ‘Porky’ Body*



Alim said:


> To the haters saying she has no ass:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: Kate Upton’s Trainer Defends Her ‘Porky’ Body*



Alim said:


> To the haters saying she has no ass:
> 
> 
> :ass :ass


Wow, you can tell she has a negative ass even in that picture, where she's forcing it out awkwardly.

You get that kind of illusion from most modeling stuff.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: Kate Upton’s Trainer Defends Her ‘Porky’ Body*



Alim said:


> To the haters saying she has no ass:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/AdWNaE2.jpg[IMG]
> 
> ...


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Kate Upton’s Trainer Defends Her ‘Porky’ Body*

I'd wreck her.

Then again...tits >>>> ass.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Kate Upton’s Trainer Defends Her ‘Porky’ Body*



ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *How in the hell can a girl with no ass, no hips, and hardly any curves be called, "porky"? Seriously. She's alright IMO, but I still can't get over the fact that she has no curves. "Perfect" isn't the word I would use to describe her.*



Open your eyes and look at her curves! Even her trainer said he didn't train her enough to lose weight because he didn't want her to lose her curves. She's very curvy in the pics that show her curves.


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: Kate Upton’s Trainer Defends Her ‘Porky’ Body*



Skermac said:


> Open your eyes and look at her curves! Even her trainer said he didn't train her enough to lose weight because he didn't want her to lose her curves. She's very curvy in the pics that show her curves.


It's so pathetic to see a guy defending a female celebrity so fervently on the internet. She's not gonna sleep with you for defending her internet honor.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Kate Upton’s Trainer Defends Her ‘Porky’ Body*

For the few of you that don't care for her body below the chest, how to you compare her to the other Cait (Caitlin) Upton, the former Miss Teen S.C. that was on an episode of Ridiculousness?

Cait Upton:


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Kate Upton’s Trainer Defends Her ‘Porky’ Body*



Mithro said:


> It's so pathetic to see a guy defending a female celebrity so fervently on the internet. She's not gonna sleep with you for defending her internet honor.



And it's not pathetic to see some of you fervently defending the honor of your favorite wrestlers on here? You aren't getting anything either.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Kate Upton’s Trainer Defends Her ‘Porky’ Body*



Alim said:


> To the haters saying she has no ass:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*She suffers from AJ Lee syndrome. She's arching out her back enough to make it look like she has an ass, don't act like you can't see it.*



Mithro said:


> Wow, you can tell she has a negative ass even in that picture, where she's forcing it out awkwardly.
> 
> You get that kind of illusion from most modeling stuff.





Glass Shatters said:


> Look at how bad she is arching her back compared to the other chick in the photo though. The chick on the right is standing straight up and has no arch. Kate is so forced it just looks awkward.


*These two know what's up.*



Skermac said:


> Open your eyes and look at her curves! Even her trainer said he didn't train her enough to lose weight because he didn't want her to lose her curves. She's very curvy in the pics that show her curves.


*Then her trainer doesn't know what she/he is talking about, because she has no curves. Every picture you've shown where she looks even remotely curvy is where she's twisted at an angle or ger body is to the side. *



Skermac said:


> And it's not pathetic to see some of you fervently defending the honor of your favorite wrestlers on here? You aren't getting anything either.


*What are you talking about? Ziggler gives a free 4 second ass shake as thanks for all of his loyal marks.
*


----------



## Mrs. Austin Aries (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: Kate Upton’s Trainer Defends Her ‘Porky’ Body*



Striker said:


> She has nearly no hips and no ass.
> 
> Not that hard to understand that people look for different things in women.





Glass Shatters said:


> Like I've explained previously, she is built like a refrigerator in that she has no hip to waist differential. Her torso is a rectangle and she doesn't have that classic "coke bottle" figure.
> 
> If she had hips, then I would agree with you. Still a beautiful woman, though.


I have to agree. If I were a dude or a lesbian, my girl had better be curvy up top and down below, that means nice breasts (don't have to be huge), small waist, curvy hips/butt/thighs a la Amber Rose 










Not everybody's preference, but to me the definition of curvy is top & bottom, and I always thought she had the perfect body. Even though her stomach isn't flat, that's natural for her body type. But I'm biased based on my own body type. Comparing it to a man, if I'm looking at a guy and he has huge, muscular arms and the rest of his body is skinny, unimpressive, un-toned, then you get the Johnny Bravo or Mr. Incredible effect. Rather than just being top or bottom heavy, I think proportion is best. 

In any case, Kate Upton is not porky, imo, but "inverted pyramid" (bigger up top) shape more fits the bill.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Kate Upton’s Trainer Defends Her ‘Porky’ Body*

elbows too pointy 2/10 would not bang


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Kate Upton’s Trainer Defends Her ‘Porky’ Body*

Eh, she's pretty, but not so hot that she ever stands out in my mind. I'd do her, but probably not hang around to cuddle. Bitch probably has really cold feet.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Kate Upton’s Trainer Defends Her ‘Porky’ Body*

Kate Upton is perfect, please don't become one of those yucky anorexic people, (not people who have eating disorders, I'm taling about people who choose to look like a skeleton)


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Kate Upton’s Trainer Defends Her ‘Porky’ Body*

You do know people that are anorexic are because they suffer from anorexia, right?


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Kate Upton’s Trainer Defends Her ‘Porky’ Body*



Borias said:


> You do know people that are anorexic are because they suffer from anorexia, right?


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: Kate Upton’s Trainer Defends Her ‘Porky’ Body*



Skermac said:


> Open your eyes and look at her curves! Even her trainer said he didn't train her enough to lose weight because he didn't want her to lose her curves. She's very curvy in the pics that show her curves.


Dude, look at her figure. The only curves she has are her breasts and that's not what men mean when they say "curves" or "built like a brick house". They're nice, but other than that she is a cardboard box. "Curves" in their context do not exist whatsoever in her figure.

Also, negged for stretching the page. Use spoiler tags.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Kate Upton’s Trainer Defends Her ‘Porky’ Body*

Upton's personal trainer defended her curvy body.

"I made it very clear to her, I love her curves and I wasn't going to do anything to [make her] skinnier"


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Kate Upton’s Trainer Defends Her ‘Porky’ Body*

*How many times are you going to repeat the same thing? She has no curves, it's clear as day. What her trainer says be damned. Stop being so delusional.*


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Kate Upton’s Trainer Defends Her ‘Porky’ Body*

She has nice arms tho.


----------



## Mrs. Austin Aries (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: Kate Upton’s Trainer Defends Her ‘Porky’ Body*



Skyfall said:


> She makes gay men hard.


That would be the *most awkward boner ever*. :|

But Miss Jay says...








.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Kate Upton’s Trainer Defends Her ‘Porky’ Body*

Never even heard of her but anybody calling her fat needs to crawl back into their hole and suffocate. She has an awesome body.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Kate Upton’s Trainer Defends Her ‘Porky’ Body*

Some think she has a porky body, some think she does not. Everyone seems to have a different view of her. I agree with the coach that she should not lose weight to become a stick thin model and that she has the all-American body that isn't fat or skinny.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Kate Upton’s Trainer Defends Her ‘Porky’ Body*

Anybody who thinks _that_ is porky needs to be skullfucked.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Kate Upton’s Trainer Defends Her ‘Porky’ Body*



Borias said:


> She has nice arms tho.


And nice hands too.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Kate Upton’s Trainer Defends Her ‘Porky’ Body*



Skermac said:


> Some think she has a porky body, some think she does not. Everyone seems to have a different view of her. I agree with the coach that she should not lose weight to become a stick thin model and that she has the all-American body that isn't fat or skinny.


*Porky? No. No curves? Yes.*


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Kate Upton’s Trainer Defends Her ‘Porky’ Body*

Her body is fine, surprised nobody has mentioned her face though.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Kate Upton’s Trainer Defends Her ‘Porky’ Body*

She looks fine the way she is.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Kate Upton’s Trainer Defends Her ‘Porky’ Body*

*Her face is hit or miss for me. Sometimes she looks great, and then sometimes I wonder why she's so famous.*


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Kate Upton’s Trainer Defends Her ‘Porky’ Body*



Evolution said:


> Her body is fine, surprised nobody has mentioned her face though.


Why is anyone looking at her face?

And what's wrong with her face anyway? Her face looks fine.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Kate Upton’s Trainer Defends Her ‘Porky’ Body*

I'm actually not huge on Kate Upton. But the idea of her being 'porky' is absurd.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Kate Upton’s Trainer Defends Her ‘Porky’ Body*

I don't have any real opinions on Kate Upton's personal attractiveness, but her runway walk bothers the fire out of me. She does this clomping, stomping walk to make her breasts jiggle and it makes the clothes look terrible.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Kate Upton’s Trainer Defends Her ‘Porky’ Body*

Obligatory GIF


Spoiler: Jiggle GIF


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Kate Upton’s Trainer Defends Her ‘Porky’ Body*

She's bounced herself right out of that bra. The fit is all off. 

She should do something with her face, too. Smile with her eyes or something.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Kate Upton’s Trainer Defends Her ‘Porky’ Body*



DwayneAustin said:


> Obligatory GIF
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Jiggle GIF


:kanye


----------

